# Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???



## Flog1 (11. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

habe dieses Jahr einen Koi-Teich angelegt. Jetzt möchte ich in meiner Flachwasserzone ein paar Sandsteine als Felsen integrieren. Damit diese stabil stehen und weiter aus dem Wasser ragen. Wollte ich diese auf Beton setzen. 

Gibt es da Probleme bezüglich dem PH-Wert des Wassers oder sonstige Gefahren für meine Kois?

anbei ein kleines Bild vom Teich.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Patrick K (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Hallo Flog 

versuch es mal über die Suchfunktion da findes du einiges darüber ,wie zB. das hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32874/?q=PH+Zement

gut bei die ist es nicht der ganze Teich aber interessant ist es für dich sicher 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Hallo schicker Teich, alle Achtung und :willkommen hier.


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Hallo Flog!
Muss es unbedingt Beton sein? Wer soll denn diese großen Brocken um werfen, Deine Koi?
Anderer Vorschlag: Bauten-schutz-matten aus recykeltem Gummi. Gibt es bei Raab- Kärcher,Bau-King, Dachdecker-Handel oder Baumarkt. Drücken auf keinen Fall Deine Folie durch.

LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Hallo Flog,
:Willkommen2

es wäre schön, wenn du deinen tollen Teich mit ein paar mehr Bildern und einer Beschreibung etwas näher vorstellen würdest.

Die "Felsen" würde ich nur auf Styrodur Platten lagern.


----------



## Flog1 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.

Habe meine "Felsen" nun auf Styrodur Platten gelegt.

Anbei ein paar Fakten und Bilder meines Teiches.

Teichvolumen ca. 65 m^3
Tiefste Stelle 2,2 m
Wasserfläche ca 70 m^2
Filteranlage: 30 000 Liter Pumpe, 100W UV-Lampe, Trommelfilter, Biokammer mit Zeolith + 12 Helix unbewegt, 12 Helix bewegt, Pflanzenfilter, Skimmer.


----------



## Zacky (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Hallo.

Der Teich sieht ganz nett aus.  Aber es wundert mich, dass niemand auf die Verwendung von Trasszement hingewiesen hat. Ich habe meine Granitkanten auf Trasszement gesetzt und etwas größere Steine - zwar nicht in dieser Menge - direkt bei mir auf den Kies in den Flachzonen gelegt. Nun ist ja bei Dir alles fertig gebaut, aber mich persönlich würde das leuchtende Orange/Pink/Lila doch in der ersten Zeit sehr stören. Das wird sicherlich auch irgendwann von Algen in Beschlag genommen und passt sich so wieder der Teichnatur an, aber anfangs...

Egal, ich finde es nicht schlecht und wird sicherlich dann im Gesamtkonzept eine richtig schöne Optik ergeben. Kommen noch Pflanzen davor oder dahinter?

Was für einen Trommler hast Du? Mit oder ohne Biokammer? Du schreibst zwar was von einer Biokammer, aber ich wüsste gern, ob intern oder extern!? Danke :beten


----------



## Flog1 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Ja es werden morgen noch Pflanzen gesetzt.

Habe den Trommelfilter Oase Proficlear Premium und eine IBC Container eine Moving Bed Module . 
Also der Trommelfilter ist von der Biokammer getrennt es sind alles einzelene Module.


----------



## Zacky (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Danke für die Info...es wäre super, wenn Du dann mal nach einiger Laufzeit uns ein Feedback zum Trommelfilter geben kannst, da immer viele an solcher Technik interressiert sind - ich eingeschlossen - wir hatten dazu bereits einen Thread mit Testberichten und wenn Du da dann rein schreiben würdest, wäre ich Dir dankbar...


----------



## Icke12 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Stell doch mal bitte Bilder vom TF und IBC ein, wäre interessant.
Lieben dank und LG


----------



## zuza68 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob es verschiedene Sandsteine gibt, kann aber nur von uns sagen, dass die Sandsteine die wir am Teichrand entlang verlegt haben jetzt nach 8 Jahren zerbröseln .. ärger mich dass wir diese Steine verwendet haben. 

lg
susanne


----------



## maarkus (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Sandsteine im Koi-Teich auf Beton setzen???*



zuza68 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob es verschiedene Sandsteine gibt, kann aber nur von uns sagen, dass die Sandsteine die wir am Teichrand entlang verlegt haben jetzt nach 8 Jahren zerbröseln .. ärger mich dass wir diese Steine verwendet haben.
> 
> lg
> susanne



Es gibt Sandsteine mit silikatischem, oder kalkigem Bindemittel. Dann spielt auch noch das Verhältnis eine Rolle. Kalk löst sich bekanntermaßen sehr gerne in Wasser und der Sandstein generell saugt sich mit Wasser voll (=Frostsprengung). Die Steine sollten Frostfrei im Wasser liegen. Aber wie gesagt, manche zerbröseln sehr rasch.


----------

